

From Oxford to Silicon Valley, part six - kul
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7315598.stm
the pre-edited version lives here http://blog.auctomatic.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/bbc6.html
======
immad
Awesome, I really enjoyed the article. I'm very happy for your guys

------
kul
the semi-inside story on our sale. the pre-edited version lives here
[http://blog.auctomatic.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/03/bbc6.h...](http://blog.auctomatic.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/03/bbc6.html). Usually they get it right, but this one
seems sensationalist.

~~~
petenixey
I love the 1-sentence per paragraph. It's like reading the story through
twitter - lol

~~~
kul
yeah like wtf. Have emailed Tim to fix.

------
condor
Great story. I hope that parting words about buying Porsche's was said as a
joke.

It's great that the owners achieved the outcome they desired, very positive;
however I also think it's important to keep in mind that it will take some
time for the buyer to realize value from the acquisition. In my opinion that
should be the metric of success, did the acquired company create value, not
for the previous owners/investors through an acquisition, but for the current
and future customers through it's operations. I think sometimes the idea the
companies should create value-added as an ongoing entity gets lost in the
discussion about the company's stock creating a return for the
investors/owners.

~~~
kul
obviously it was a joke.

~~~
martythemaniak
It might have been a joke, but you should still get one. A slightly used
(02-03) 911 will cost you about as much as a nice new car. And if you guys are
moving to Vancouver, you'll have a place to use that wonderful car too.

Disirregardless, congratulations. :)

